# Sisters Grimm second fun match



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

I know they aren't trials and are really just to prep but I'm looking forward to the fun match this weekend.

The girls are entered in all 5 runs on Sunday. Another indoor ring on dirt floor. I'm hoping to get a solid Dog walk and A-Frame this time. Leise and I really worked on them Tuesday night in class.

She got the major zoomies in class on Tues too and did nearly every obstacle except the dog walk and A-Frame.

Now if I can convince my DH to take the middle bench out of the van so I can get the crates in there this weekend since he's going to a show and shine.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I love matches, a little less stress for me but all the other setup and experiences of a trial (usually a little less expensive though). 

Good luck and have fun. Get some pictures or even video if you can!


----------



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

Well I am feeling considerably less stressed tonight. I'm going to head to bed shortly to try and get a good sleep.

I got my Birthday present early from my FIL, a GPS! I am excited to play with it tomorrow, we are heading to an area that I rarely go and inevitably get lost when out there. This will make a huge difference I think. 

Now I just need to make a pile by the door of things to remember to bring.


----------



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

We had a good time and it was an improvement over the last fun match! YEAH! 

They had a photographer there and he was taking shots of the dogs, here are a few of my more favorite pics.

Shadow:
http://gallery.silverhalide.ca/p562638557/eb19d1a8
Leise:
http://gallery.silverhalide.ca/p562638557/e35f4102
http://gallery.silverhalide.ca/p1004417666/e12c1bf31

There is a gallery on the website called Agility Disasters caught on film and the first three shots are HYSTERICAL. The dog tends to trot around the ring and is super cute!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Some great shots! Glad you had a good day...


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

The BC-types that misjumped seemed to have a very wide-eyed "OH SH*T" look on their faces...


----------



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

There's a photo of a mini aussie, he's brown and white (maybe liver is a better description) and the look on his face to me totally says "DAD! You forgot to tell me it was a spread!" He is a good little dog, he's in Leise's class


----------

